# Daytime pics (the new look)



## SENECA™ (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

nice pictures


----------



## andysat (Sep 4, 2005)

id sleep with it!


----------



## keeslinger31 (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice car, I'm jealous


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

wow absolutly gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

//: Freddy B_ said:


> wow absolutly gorgeous :thumbup:


I'll second that.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

berford said:


> I'll second that.


3rd... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scotts328i (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbup: What a SWEET looking car!


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

Going to post more pics after you install the giant CF wing?


----------



## daytonaviolet (Jan 30, 2004)

Mark_325i said:


> Going to post more pics after you install the giant CF wing?


mark,

everytime i read a thread with your backward comments, i just sit and laugh :bareass: what is it with you and bashing nicely modded e46 m3's? is it because you dont own one? you make it seem like seneca's is riced out.. but its not. look at his mods, there is nothing ricey about it.

perhaps your the one with the Rice Envy :thumbup: its ediots like you which give BMW drives a bad rep. :bigpimp:


----------



## SENECA™ (Feb 19, 2005)

Mark_325i said:


> Going to post more pics after you install the giant CF wing?


hey mark I'm not into playing internet loud mouth,perhaps you can introduce your self at the next meet NYC,LI or NJ and we can discus my next mod!How about that?


----------



## SUBLIM3 (Aug 10, 2005)

Yeah baby, bring Mike (Bignunz) with u bro, let's see how big his mouth is when you're up close and personal. I love guys who run their mouths but when u meet them in person they clam up.


----------



## DVDoughboy (Jan 7, 2004)

Looking good Seneca


As for any haters, I think it's ok to voice your opinion once and be done with it. But for pete's sake (this is for you Mark), STFU and get off Seneca's nuts. Unless that is where you love putting your mouth on.


----------



## bimmerboy91 (May 26, 2005)

DVDoughboy said:


> As for any haters, I think it's ok to voice your opinion once and be done with it. But for pete's sake (this is for you Mark), STFU and get off Seneca's nuts. Unless that is where you love putting your mouth on.


ouch....lol...i totally agree.

Seneca your M3 is the purest form that they come, someday when i actually make enough money to own one that is what i want mine to look like.

keep up the awesome work, and post more high res pics or a definant ban is in order


----------



## SENECA™ (Feb 19, 2005)

bimmerboy91 said:


> ouch....lol...i totally agree.
> 
> Seneca your M3 is the purest form that they come, someday when i actually make enough money to own one that is what i want mine to look like.
> 
> keep up the awesome work, and post more high res pics or a definant ban is in order


----------



## da3bous (Apr 3, 2004)

car looks great  and don't worry if people don' t like your car...just figure its not theirs and their opinions mean nothing


----------



## bimmerboy91 (May 26, 2005)

what suspension setup do you have?


----------



## SENECA™ (Feb 19, 2005)

bilstein pss9


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Seneca, no matter what some people say your M3 is insanely hot. Not over done in the slightest bit. Your pictures are great but if you're ever interested in professional pics of your M3 I'd be happy to do it. You'd have to fly me out to your location, hehehe, but I'd love to do it.


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

Now THAT is a very nicely modded Bimmer. Nice job, very clean looking. :thumbup:


----------

